# [Erengrad/Zerstörung] FrontLINE / Lords of Destruction



## Pente (7. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*FrontLINE *

*Kurzübersicht:*
*Website:* http://www.fl-gaming.eu
*IRC:* #lod-guild im Quakenet
*Spiel:* Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning
*Fraktion:* Destruction
*Ziele:* Fun, PvP, keine Raidverpflichtungen
*Gildenmotto:* Wenn's mal wieder länger dauert....schnapp dir 'nen Zwerg!

Website, Teamspeak, Forum, IRC Channel vorhanden


*Wer sind wir?*
Die Lords of Destruction wurden am 30.07.2007 von den Spielern Pente, Maddin, Bari und Ary ins Leben gerufen.
Derzeit sind wir eine schlagkräftige Armee aus knapp 60 Mitstreitern und stetig am Wachsen. 
Unser Ziel ist es zum Release von Warhammer auf unserem Server einen der schlagkräftigsten Verbände gegen die Order zu stellen. 

*Geschichte:*
Der anfängliche Kern der Gilde besteht aus (ehemaligen) Mitgliedern der Gilde Jünger der Horde (EU PvP Realm Frostwolf) im MMORPG World of Warcraft, die am 04.03.2005 gegründet wurde. Innerhalb von etwa als 2,5 Jahren erreichte die Gilde anfangs durch PvP-Events, dann mithilfe des damaligen Raidbündnisses mit einer Partnergilde, zuletzt aber dann vor allem durch gildeninterene Raiderfolge einen guten Ruf auf ihrem Heimatserver.
Letztendlich zog ein Großteil der Gildenleitung und Offiziere mit dem Raid-Firstkill von Magtheridon einen Schlussstrich, verließ die Gilde und distanzierte sich teilweise gänzlich von WoW, da gewisse Erwartungen vom Spiel nicht mehr erfüllt werden konnten und es zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht danach aussieht, als würde sich in Zukunft etwas daran ändern. Umso mehr ersehnen sich die Mitglieder nun das Release von WAR mit der hoffnungsvollen Erwartung, in diesem MMORPG glücklicher zu werden.

*Was bieten wir dir?*
Unsere Community umfasst zur Zeit knapp 60 Spieler und wächst weiterhin durch Neuzugänge von Freunden oder ehemaligen WoW-Spielern. Unser Durchschnittsalter liegt bei 20 Jahren, was sich auch bei der Stimmung im Teamspeak und unseren Onlinezeiten bemerkbar macht. So kommen die meisten unserer Member am späten Nachmittag oder frühen Abend online. Am Wochenende steigen die Onlinezeiten jedoch exponentiell an. Doch wenn wir dann erstmal da sind ist unser Hauptziel leicht mit drei Buchstaben ausgedrückt: FUN. Bei uns gibt es keinerlei Verpflichtungen jeder spielt dann wenn er zeitlich kann und Lust hat. Dies bedeutet jedoch nicht, dass wir nichts zusammen unternehmen. Im Gegenteil, wir erhoffen uns von WAR Auseinandersetzungen in größeren Gruppen, denn nur wenn der Bildschirm gefüllt ist mit Gegnern und Verbündeten kann man bei diesem Gemetzel von einer Schlacht sprechen. So planen wir die verschiedensten Events, sei es nun Gildenintern oder übergreifend mit anderen Gilden, auszuführen.
Zudem sind wir uns bewusst das MMORPG's viel Zeit in Anspruch nehmen und da wir selbst nur eine gewisse Spielzeit Ingame aufbringen können und wollen ist es unser Ziel gerade diese Zeit möglichst angenehm für alle zu gestalten. Aus diesem Grund haben wir uns bereits jetzt schon auf die Suche nach tatkräftigen und kreativen Mitstreitern gemacht um durch einen kompetenten Führungsstab unseren Member einen koordinierten und erfolgreichen Start von WAR zu präsentieren. Teilweise sind wir bereits fündig geworden, so dass einem erfolgreichen Beginn der ersten Schlacht nichts mehr im Weg stehen sollte....außer vielleicht deine Rechnerkonfiguration!?

Ach ja, nur eins noch solltest du nicht überlesen...wir spielen auf Seiten der Bösen. Wenn du also lieber mit Wattebäuschchen wirfst und keiner Sau, ähm Ork etwas zu Leide tun kannst solltest du vielleicht bei Google nach einer Order-Gilde suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Was erwarten wir von dir?*
Da die meisten von uns bereits schon seit längerem zusammenspielen und viele sich auch persönlich kennen hat für uns ein gutes Gildenklima oberste Priorität.
Daher solltest du dich gut in unsere Gemeinschaft einfügen können. Dazu zählen zum einen Aktivität im Forum sowie im Teamspeak (wünschenswerterweise auch im IRC) und zum anderen eine gewisse seelische Belastbarkeit und geistige Reife. Gerade da wir uns schon sehr lange kennen und gut miteinander auskommen ist es für uns normal sich gegenseitig auch mal den einen oder anderen "dummen" Spruch an den Kopf zu werfen. Ein neuer Spieler der dies nicht gewohnt ist und uns noch nicht gut genug kennt um selber auch mal auszuteilen könnte sich eventuell angegriffen fühlen. Auch aus diesem Grund liegt unser *Mindestalter bei 18 Jahren*. 


Falls dir unsere Vorstellung zusagt und du dich bei uns bewerben möchtest dann besuche einfach unsere Website und bewerbe dich hier im Forum.
Desweiteren bieten wir ebenfalls ein Newsportal und eine Diskussionsplattform für jeden Interessenten an.

*Wo findest du uns?*
Website: http://www.fl-gaming.eu
IRC: #lod-guild im Quakenet
E-Mail: webmaster@lod-guild.eu


*WIR SIND GEIL IHR NULP'N! ALSO MELDET EUCH AN AUF www.FL-GAMING.eu!!!*


----------



## Pente (3. November 2007)

*mal n Fass Bier für Gäste abstell* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamby (3. November 2007)

Vieleicht sehn wir uns auf dem gleichen Server. Und nehmt euch lieber Kopfschmerztabletten mit, denn die Hämmer von Galladoria sind keineswegs mit Wattebäuschchen verziert. Auf ins gemetzel!
Und viel glück mit eurer Gilde!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jqe (3. November 2007)

ab 18 lol


----------



## Pente (4. November 2007)

Gamby schrieb:


> Vieleicht sehn wir uns auf dem gleichen Server. Und nehmt euch lieber Kopfschmerztabletten mit, denn die Hämmer von Galladoria sind keineswegs mit Wattebäuschchen verziert. Auf ins gemetzel!
> Und viel glück mit eurer Gilde!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das will ich doch stark hoffen. Am meisten Angst hab ich vor einer zu starken Zerstörungsseite und einer schwachen Order-Fraktion. Wär schön auf der anderen Seite ein paar gut organisierte Gilden zu treffen damit das RvR langfristig viel Spass bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis dahin heißt es ja abwarten und Bier trinken, das Stumpn verkloppn muss leider noch warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamby (4. November 2007)

Pente schrieb:


> Das will ich doch stark hoffen. Am meisten Angst hab ich vor einer zu starken Zerstörungsseite und einer schwachen Order-Fraktion. Wär schön auf der anderen Seite ein paar gut organisierte Gilden zu treffen damit das RvR langfristig viel Spass bringt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Naja Zerstörung ist die Masse aber das bedeutet garnichts. Wir (Die Ordnung) gehen mehr auf Qualität statt Quantität.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich entschuldige mich hier schonmal für die lange Zeit, die ihr ohne Hauptstadt verbringen müsst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ps: Keiner der Links die du oben gepostet hast geht.


----------



## Pente (4. November 2007)

Gamby schrieb:


> Ps: Keiner der Links die du oben gepostet hast gehet.



Sorry die Links sollten mittlerweile alle wieder gehn. Unser Webserver ist heute nacht gecrashed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamby (4. November 2007)

Pente schrieb:


> Sorry die Links sollten mittlerweile alle wieder gehn. Unser Webserver ist heute nacht gecrashed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da steht immer Seiten Ladefehler


----------



## Pente (4. November 2007)

Ach du Kacke da hat es die BBCodes für die URL verhaun beim Übertragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke das hätte ich garnicht gemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamby (4. November 2007)

Pente schrieb:


> Ach du Kacke da hat es die BBCodes für die URL verhaun beim Übertragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Np es funst wieder alles bis auf den dritt letzten Link. Der unter "Wo findest du uns"?


----------



## Otori/ Lordaeron (11. November 2007)

Wär ja eine nette Gilde, zumal sie an meinem Geburtstag gegründet wurde, dem 30.07.^^.
Aber da ich gern der Feuermage auf der Ordnung Seite spielen würde, tuts mir fast in der Seele weh in dieser anscheinend Topp-Gilde nich dabei sein zu können ....


----------



## Stivi (11. November 2007)

Otori/ schrieb:


> Wär ja eine nette Gilde, zumal sie an meinem Geburtstag gegründet wurde, dem 30.07.^^.
> Aber da ich gern der Feuermage auf der Ordnung Seite spielen würde, tuts mir fast in der Seele weh in dieser anscheinend Topp-Gilde nich dabei sein zu können ....



naja so top ist die auch net xD
ne sind nette leute drin und die leader haben plan^^

MFG
LoD Darkeyes


----------



## Pente (17. November 2007)

Unsere Website ist aufgrund eines Datenbank-Crashs vorübergehend nicht erreichbar. Sorry hierfür, wir arbeiten bereits an einer Lösung des Problems und sind zuversichtlich dieses bis morgen Vormittag behoben zu haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**EDIT**
Joa nach langem tüffteln und viel Schweiss ist die Site wieder online. Noch nicht zu 100% perfekt aber immerhin wieder online.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoD_Ary (21. November 2007)

Stivi schrieb:


> naja so top ist die auch net xD
> ne sind nette leute drin und die leader haben plan^^
> 
> MFG
> LoD Darkeyes



Pass auf was du sagst. Du bist immerhin mittlerweile Mitglied bei uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sooooo schlecht können wir also gar nicht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Otori: Weisst du Order spielen das ist so als würde man in der 3. Bundesliga spielen anstatt in der 1 ^^
Aber andererseits brauchen wir natürlich auch Opf...ähm Gegner!


----------



## beavis666 (17. Dezember 2007)

Otori/ schrieb:


> Wär ja eine nette Gilde, zumal sie an meinem Geburtstag gegründet wurde, dem 30.07.^^.
> Aber da ich gern der Feuermage auf der Ordnung Seite spielen würde, tuts mir fast in der Seele weh in dieser anscheinend Topp-Gilde nich dabei sein zu können ....


schade, dann bleib ich halt der einzige braunschweiger inner gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (22. Dezember 2007)

wieso denn erst ab 18? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (23. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> wieso denn erst ab 18?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dazu haben Ary und ich im "Gilden ab 18" Thema bereits Stellung genommen:

Pente's Post

Ary's Post

Hoffe das beantwortet deine Frage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoD_Ary (25. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> wieso denn erst ab 18?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auch hier sei nochmals erwähnt das wir das Aufnehmen jüngerer Mitspieler nicht generell ablehnen. Wir lassen uns nur etwas mehr Zeit und achten bei TS und Forenkommunikation mehr auf Ausdrucksweise, Verhalten etc. einer Person.

Wenn du dich also bewerben möchtest darfst du das gerne tun und wenn uns deine schriftliche Bewerbung zusagt wirst du uns auch sicher im TS erleben können.

Denn obwohl die meisten unserer Mitglieder weit über 20 Jahre alt sind (ich tippe beim Durchschnitt mittlerweile so auf 23 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) haben wir auch einige jüngere Spieler. Allein seitdem wir unsere Vorstellungsposts veröffentlicht haben hatten wir so um die 3 Neuzugänge die jünger waren als 18 Jahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (2. Januar 2008)

Wollt nur bescheid geben, dass wir unser Portal umdesigned habn ... falls es wen interessiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Haihappen- (2. Januar 2008)

Wow, ich finde es sieht besser aus.. wobei ich den Gildennamen im Headbanner etwas größer schöner gefunden hätte... aber das ist Geschmackssache.

.. slaying dwarfs since 2007

Find' ich gut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoD_Orbit (10. Januar 2008)

/Push It !


----------



## LoD_Ary (14. Januar 2008)

-Haihappen- schrieb:


> wobei ich den Gildennamen im Headbanner etwas größer schöner gefunden hätte... aber das ist Geschmackssache.



Noch größer? Ich finde den jetzt schon sehr gross. Er soll zwar auffallen aber eben auch nicht das Gesamtbild zerstören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dhantrag (21. Januar 2008)

So ein neues Design steht nun zur Verfügung und auch die Themenbereiche wurden aktualisiert.

Los Ihr Nulp'n, schaut mal vorbei!!!


----------



## LoD_Bari (22. Januar 2008)

HI @ ALL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoD_Orbit (1. Februar 2008)

hello :>


----------



## Kuralian (10. Februar 2008)

Immer mehr Leute melden sich, noch rekrutieren wir.Steigt ein in eine super Gilde,.


----------



## Pente (12. April 2008)

So hier mal ein wichtiges Update:



> Wir haben uns entschlossen ab sofort einen Aufnahmestop zu verhängen. Die offenen Bewerbungen sind somit vorerst die letzten, welche wir bearbeiten werden. Spätestens zur OpenBeta werden wir jedoch weitere Bewerbungen entgegen nehmen. Im Moment haben wir jedoch genügend Mitstreiter in unseren Reihen und zudem andere Dinge die uns beschäftigen als Bewerbungsgespräche!
> 
> Stay tuned!



Sobald sich im Bezug auf unser Recruitment etwas ändert werde ich dies hier posten.


----------



## Moagim (29. Juni 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Sobald sich im Bezug auf unser Recruitment etwas ändert werde ich dies hier posten.


Ich nehm dir mal kurz die Arbeit ab Cheffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zitat Pente:
Ja nun ist es "endlich" wieder soweit. Unsere Gilde öffnet ein letztes Mal vor dem Release neuen Bewerbern ihre Pforten. Bevor ihr euch nun direkt in unserem Bewerbungsbereich um die letzten Slots in unserer Gilde prügelt bitte ich euch alle aufmerksam unsere ANFORDERUNGEN zu lesen und euch wirklich Gedanken darüber zu machen ob ihr wirklich zu uns wollt und die selbe Einstellung zum online Gaming vertretet wie wir.

Auch möchte ich direkt vorab schon sagen, dass die Bearbeitung der Bewerbungen länger dauern kann. Dies hat viele Gründe einer davon präsentiert sich in den letzten Tagen von seiner schönsten Seite: der Sommer. Das Recruitment wird bis zum Ende der Open Beta offen bleiben dennoch haben wir nur wenige Plätze in unseren Reihen zu vergeben, was aber nicht bedeutet, dass derjenige der zuerst kommt einen höheren Anspruch auf einen der Plätze hat wie die anderen.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich euch allen einen schönen Sommer, eine tolle Gilden- und Open Beta sowie natürlich heute Abend einen Sieg der deutschen Nationalmannschaft.


http://www.lod-guild.eu/warhammer/wbb/inde...15786#post15786

Noch ein kleiner Zusatz meinerseits: LoD ist zwar in der Gildenbeta, dies bedeutet aber nicht das jemand der jetzt aufgenommen wird in die Gildenbeta kann. (Nur falls das jemand erwartet, man weiß ja nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Rayon (29. Juni 2008)

Moagim, gibs halt zu, dein 2tes zu Hause ist das Forum hier!


----------



## Moagim (29. Juni 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> Moagim, gibs halt zu, dein 2tes zu Hause ist das Forum hier!



Weil ich hier gerade deinen Job mache Mister Newsposter?^^


----------



## Rayon (29. Juni 2008)

Wie Pente mich halt abgehalten hat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dhantrag (29. Juni 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> Wie Pente mich halt abgehalten hat...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das kann ich gut verstehen. Aber ab jetzt geht's wieder rund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (1. Juli 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> Wie Pente mich halt abgehalten hat...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist korrekt ... wollte es eigentlich nicht an die große Glocke hängen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (1. Juli 2008)

Schade das diese Gilde ab 18 ist.. scheint ziemlich top zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun denn, villeicht trifft man sich ja dennoch mal auf dem Schlachtfeld um der Ordnung zu zeigen wo der Hammer hängt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fischbrot (2. Juli 2008)

Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich... da sind mir die Leute von LoD hier auf Buffed doch grundsätzlich sehr sympatisch, ich schau mal hier rein und sie an, der Pente is der Gildenchef xD (Bin ehemaliges Mitlglied der Jünger, ist schon etwas her... Wulfgard (Druide) zuletzt bei der QUELLE DER MACHT, glaub nich das du dich noch an mich erinnerst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Falls die LoD's aber genauso nett und sympathisch sind, wie der Großteil der Jünger in WoW wirds sicher ne sehr nette Gilde werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wünsch euch was auf eurem Weg...

PS: Moagim, suchst du eigentlich mittlerweile neue Vorhänge fürs Forum aus, so oft wie du hier Berichtigungen bezüglich gewisser Damageverhältnisse von Dickplattigen Klassen postest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (7. Juli 2008)

Schade das bei mir nicht gereicht hat, warscheinlich war das persönliche gespräch deshalb schon nach ner halben Stunde vorbei, muss ich halt unter meiner eigenen Flagge weiter Meinung verbreiten, aber man sieht sich sicherlich, bis dahin haut rein ^^


----------



## Jehutier (15. Juli 2008)

echt nette Jungs. für Fungamer die richtige Adresse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (28. August 2008)

*Update:*
Derzeit nehmen wir keine weiteren Member auf. Ich werde das Thema hier aktualisieren sobald wir wieder aufnehmen.


----------



## Patso (28. August 2008)

hmm find ich schade hätt mich gern mal beworben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( ok wäre warscheinlich ziemlich sinnlos ( weil ich keine 18 bin und so weiter ) aber versuchen kann mans ja mal... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Pente (29. Oktober 2008)

*Update:*
Wir nehmen ab sofort wieder Spieler auf!

*Server:* Helmgart
*Fraktion:* Zerstörung


----------



## Sichel_1983 (31. Oktober 2008)

klitzekleines Push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (10. November 2008)

Sichel_1983 schrieb:


> klitzekleines Push
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wir suchen vor Allem noch aktive *Zeloten*, *Schamanen*, *Jünger(innen) des Khaine*, *Magi* sowie *Zauberinnen* (oder auch *Zauberer* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Die Bewerbungsvorgaben gibts im ersten Post. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (22. Dezember 2008)

*push*

Wir suchen weiterhin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vor Allem aktive *Zeloten*, *Schamanen*, *Jünger(innen) des Khaine*, *Magi* sowie *Zauberinnen*. Aber auch alle anderen Klassen sind willkommen, so fern Ihr uns von Euch überzeugen könnt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bewerbungen bitte ins Forum. Bitte vorher die Bewerbungs- sowie Gildenregeln beachten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (13. Januar 2009)

*bump*

Siehe letzter Post. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maguerita (14. Januar 2009)

Seid ihr überhaupt noch im RvR unterwegs oder verkriecht ihr euch in den Gedärmen der Unvermeidlichen Stadt?  
Es macht immer Spaß wenn man auf euch trifft, was leider immer seltener passiert.  Da hat dann das Leben eines Ordler plötzlich wieder einen Sinn, wenn es heißt "Da ist einer von LoD, los schnappt ihn euch!". 

Nur ein nett gemeinter Push  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (15. Januar 2009)

Wir machen schon noch jeden Tag einiges im RvR, aber derzeit leider nicht großartig organisiert. Ist immer spontan. Das wird sich aber zu Beginn der neuen Woche ändern. Desweiteren sind wir zur Zeit auch mit mehreren Gruppen in den Städteinstanzen/BT unterwegs um genug "Behütung" zu sammeln. (Da das ja immer noch schneller/leichter geht als durchs RvR... -.-) Wer weder das eine, noch das andere tut, Twinkt halt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Viele haben hier sogar schon den ersten Twink im T4, manche sogar schon den Zweiten.


----------



## Sigil (19. Januar 2009)

Hey LoD! Gibts euch noch? Hab zwar Pente letztens umgelegt aber im Allgemeinen sieht man von euch derzeit zu wenig im RvR. Das muss sich ändern! Denn nur Shary und Celyne zu killen is mir zu fart XD

man killt sich ingame

Sigil-Maschi


----------



## Teal (19. Januar 2009)

hiho!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja und gibts sehr wohl noch! Schon seit einigen Tagen machen wir wieder gezielt die oRvR-Gebiete sowie die Szenarios mit einer Stammgruppe unsicher. Das mit Pente mag aber sicherlich daran liegen, dass er z. Z. mehr Zeit auf seinem 40er Twink verbringt, als auf seinem Black Orc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (19. Januar 2009)

Sigil schrieb:


> Hey LoD! Gibts euch noch? Hab zwar Pente letztens umgelegt aber im Allgemeinen sieht man von euch derzeit zu wenig im RvR. Das muss sich ändern! Denn nur Shary und Celyne zu killen is mir zu fart XD
> 
> man killt sich ingame
> 
> Sigil-Maschi



Hey Sigil, die gute SG sieht man leider auch nur recht sperrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 LoD ist aber ansonsten würd ich behaupten vorallem in letzter Zeit wieder aktiv dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (27. Januar 2009)

Sigil schrieb:


> Hey LoD! Gibts euch noch? Hab zwar Pente letztens umgelegt aber im Allgemeinen sieht man von euch derzeit zu wenig im RvR. Das muss sich ändern! Denn nur Shary und Celyne zu killen is mir zu fart XD
> 
> man killt sich ingame
> 
> Sigil-Maschi



*Obacht*, ich beobachte dich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Ordnung schwächelt bei uns grad ein wenig ... Sigil sorg mal für Disziplin in eurem Sauhaufen nicht, dass unser Festungsfürst euch noch öfter den Abend versaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Des@teur (4. Februar 2009)

Push!


----------



## Des@teur (5. Februar 2009)

Aktuell können sich wieder alle Klassen bewerben. 

- Push


----------



## Rayon (5. Februar 2009)

Jup, im Moment sind Bewerbungen wieder gern gesehen. Los, bewerbt euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (19. Februar 2009)

Darf ich auch mitmachen wenn ich kein ts hab?? ich meld mich auch  im irc!! wie kann ich überhaupt eine bewerbung abschicken?


----------



## Rayon (19. Februar 2009)

TS ist vorteilhaft, da wir kaum schreiben wenn wir on sind, da alles über TS abläuft. IRC liest kaum jmd während des Spielens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
fl-gaming.eu -> forum. da bewerben.


----------



## Teal (20. Februar 2009)

Da muss ich leider zustimmen. Über TS läuft das meiste innerhalb der Gilde ab. Kann auch schon mal vorkommen, dass man in der Hitze des Gefechts den Gildenchat überliest. Im TS hingegen ist eigentlich immer wer da. :-)


----------



## Pente (6. März 2009)

Spielen seit heute auf dem Server *Erengrad* unter dem Gildennamen *FrontLINE*!


----------



## Teal (6. März 2009)

Neuer Name, sonst bleibt alles beim Alten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (23. April 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## Rayon (11. Mai 2009)

*vorsichtig nach oben schieb* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aktive Leute gern gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sealt (23. Mai 2009)

Immer noch sind wir Verstärkt auf der Suche nach neuen Mitgliedern für unsere Gilde "Frontline". 
Spaß und freundlichkeit sollten für euch keine Fremdworte sein und ein aktiver WAR Account wäre von Vorteil!

Wir suchen Mitspieler aller Klassen und Ränge um unsere Frontlinie wieder auf vorderman zu bringen.

Schreibt doch einfach eine Bewerbung unter www.fl-gaming.eu!

MFG

Sealt


----------

